

How We Earned $10,120 in 30 Days by Sending Horse Poop to People - gandalfar
http://www.shitexpress.com/blog/how-we-earned-10120-usd-in-30-days-by-sending-horse-poop-to-people-amazing-kickstart-of-a-marketing-experiment/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8709837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8709837)

